# Genetic Counseling - signs or symptoms



## broundy (Jun 17, 2008)

I hope someone is able to help me.  I am new to OB/GYN coding and one of the physicians does genetic counseling.  The way I read this is if the patient has some signs or symptoms then I would use the OV 99212-99215 but if just for counseling then it would be the 99401 series.  Can someone please steer me in the right direction.  It would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## linda s (Aug 5, 2008)

I was searching this site for the same information and found your post.  Based on the research that I have done, I am in agreement with your understanding of how to report "genetic counseling".  It's always nice when you find someone who has the same interpretation.
Linda S


----------

